# BIG Cube Giveaway Poll



## cubernya (Jan 1, 2012)

..


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 1, 2012)

GAH! So many good choices... I can't decide!


----------



## samkli (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes, there are many good videos


----------



## aaronb (Jan 1, 2012)

Pandacuber had the most impressive, I think; IMSLOW1097 made me laugh the most; samkli had the most traditional, and made me laugh quite a bit. I just don't know who to choose.


----------



## angham (Jan 1, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Pandacuber had the most impressive, I think; IMSLOW1097 made me laugh the most; samkli had the most traditional, and made me laugh quite a bit. I just don't know who to choose.


 czery clearly spent a lot of time on his, but hasnt got a single vote 
Vote angham, though i am slightly biased


----------



## Thompson (Jan 1, 2012)

Samkli's video brought a smile to my face. There's just something about it :')


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 1, 2012)

I actually thought I was gunna do a lot better ):


----------



## samkli (Jan 1, 2012)

So did I


----------



## shamill (Jan 1, 2012)

Angham rules! vote angham!


----------



## cubernya (Jan 1, 2012)

Andri Maulana's entry, "The Blindfold Relay!!", is officially disqualified due to excess swearing. All votes toward the video are now void. I will attempt to get this removed from the poll if it doesn't reset the votes. If it does reset the votes, it will just be considered 0 votes, rather than the current 10.

-theZcuber


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 1, 2012)

Vote for Pandacuber


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 1, 2012)

--andri's video has been removed from the poll--


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 1, 2012)

KIRJAVAS VIDEO


----------



## Andri Maulana (Jan 1, 2012)

Ahh, i just realized the rule....

Sorry sir, i didn't read the rule properly, you know, my english skill not too good 

EDIT : lol, i just know the meaning of excessive swearing.

Before this, from google translate i found the meaning of excessive swearing is "sumpah yang berlebihan" or in english maybe close to "too over swearing".
So i though it's mean not make a too over swearing for the kids in this forum.

Poor me XD


----------



## Czery (Jan 2, 2012)

lol. I think I'm the only one who didn't vote for myself...


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 2, 2012)

Czery said:


> lol. I think I'm the only one who didn't vote for myself...


 
So vote for me lololol. 


And whendoes the poll close?


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jan 2, 2012)

Yay! A popularity contest!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 2, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> So vote for me lololol.
> 
> 
> And whendoes the poll close?


the third


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 2, 2012)

What is this even for?


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Jan 2, 2012)

Angham's is hilarious. 
I could see if you wouldn't like it if you haven't played skyrim.


----------



## angham (Jan 2, 2012)

MovingOnUp said:


> Yay! A popularity contest!


I'm hardly even known on the forums... I've never even been to a comp


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Jan 2, 2012)

voted angham ftw


----------



## Andri Maulana (Jan 2, 2012)

many good vids, but angham's vid make me laugh a lot.

vote for him !


----------



## Jupus (Jan 2, 2012)

lol seth
true angham ftw


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 2, 2012)

Ahh man im tied with Kirjava. Here i come third place.


----------



## samkli (Jan 2, 2012)

will it be another poll for tied persons?


----------



## angham (Jan 2, 2012)

samkli said:


> will it be another poll for tied persons?


 Yes


----------



## cubernya (Jan 2, 2012)

samkli said:


> will it be another poll for tied persons?


 
Yes. It will be a multiple choice poll if there are more than 2 people tied (like 2 sets of 2 people). This will allow people to choose one person from each of the pairs that are tied. I'll take a screenshot of the current poll, then have a mod remove this one (current). I'll then put up the second poll, that will run for 2 days (1.5 if it accepts decimals, but I don't think it does)


----------



## angham (Jan 3, 2012)

Bump for interest!


----------



## cubernya (Jan 3, 2012)

Poll is done in around 8 1/2 hours. I will take a screenshot of the results, then get this poll removed and a new one put up with the tiebreakers


----------



## Bapao (Jan 3, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Poll is done in around 8 1/2 hours. I will take a screenshot of the results, *then get this poll removed and a new one put up with the tiebreakers*



You're so much better at this competion thing than I am


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 3, 2012)

Think I might have lost this


----------



## Bapao (Jan 3, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Think I might have lost this


 
I still believe that you, ARE, *AWSOME*. Despite the pending predicament.


----------



## angham (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks so much to everyone that voted! When can I place my order?


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 4, 2012)

4th place :/


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 5, 2012)

i still don't get exactly how this prize thing works...can someone explain it to me please?


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 5, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> i still don't get exactly how this prize thing works...can someone explain it to me please?


 
Yeah he gives you a discount to his site according to what place you came in..1st - 90% 2nd 80% etc. But i have to yet to get my discount...


----------



## samkli (Jan 5, 2012)

When will the new poll be up? Because I got tied 2nd.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 6, 2012)

Pat has edited the poll so that there is now the tiebreaker between Samkli and Kirjava. Whoever receives the greater number of votes will be in second place.


----------



## samkli (Jan 7, 2012)

What happens if we get tied again?


----------



## samkli (Jan 9, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Whoever receives the greater number of votes will be in *second place*.


 


theZcuber said:


> In *sixth place*, we have samkli's short skit with 5 votes (winner of tie breaker).



???


----------



## angham (Jan 15, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> In ninth place, we have angham with his edited version of Kevin Hays's 6x6 explosion.


 You really do fail. If I came ninth, there could be a maximum of 45 votes, even though you said there were 66. So why, did you edit me to ninth, then only give me a 10% discount?


----------



## aronpm (Jan 15, 2012)

theZcuber, your conduct is despicable.

angham won the contest with 20 votes, and you changed the post _after the fact_ the place him at 9th position. I have evidence of this, and there's also evidence from your extraordinary failure to cover-up this fact in the start of this thread:


Spoiler






theZcuber said:


> First of all, I would like to congratulate all entrants on their entries. They were all good, and it was a tough decision picking who would win, and there is still a tie (even after 66 votes!)
> 
> In ninth place, we have angham with his edited version of Kevin Hays's 6x6 explosion.
> 
> ...






You say there were 66 votes, and excluding angham's vote count (which you removed when you changed the post), the sum is 46 votes. Hence, the difference 66 of 46, which is 20, is angham's vote count, which places him in *first place*, as the "first place" in your modified post has only 9 votes. Your original post contained:


Spoiler






> In first place, pulling away from everybody else, we have angham that effortlessly received 20 votes, or a whopping 30.30% of the votes, for his edited version of Kevin Hays's 6x6 explosion. This was quite funny, and I'm just left wondering if Kevin has seen it yet






Besides this fraudulent behaviour, you also never said that there was a limit on the order amount, which means you are not allowed to later "change your mind" and impose a limit. You also posted, when asked if there was a limit, that there was no limit:


Spoiler






theZcuber said:


> angham said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a price limit on how much u can order with the discount?
> ...





samkli said:


> So you could order stuff for 1000 dollars and only pay 100 dollars?





theZcuber said:


> If you come in first






Afterwards, you told angham that there _was_ a limit of $150.

This type of behaviour is absolutely disgusting and I strongly suggest that people do not trust you as a cube reseller.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 15, 2012)

Btw I want my discount ! What place did I come in?


----------



## aronpm (Jan 15, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Btw I want my discount ! What place did I come in?


 
You came in second place.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 15, 2012)

How does this discount thingy work? do i get a code?


----------



## aronpm (Jan 15, 2012)

theZcuber, you are only digging yourself further into a hole by removing the evidence, which I have already quoted, from your first post. All of the edit history is available to the administrators, who would back me up on this.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 15, 2012)

Its been half a month and I havent heard anything about prizes. :/ Wtf/


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 15, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Its been half a month and I havent heard anything about prizes. :/ Wtf/


 
have you PM'd theZcuber? he gave me info when i did.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 15, 2012)

CuberShop is now closed.


----------



## joey (Jan 15, 2012)

Are you still going to send prizes to those who ordered from you? (aka Angham)


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 15, 2012)

So what now?


----------



## cubernya (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes. He is also the only one who ordered.


----------



## samkli (Jan 15, 2012)

You didn´t said anything about prices to anyone else


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 15, 2012)

Cubershop is closed permanently????


----------



## cubernya (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 15, 2012)

so what about the prizes?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 15, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> so what about the prizes?


 
the kid played you for a fool. forget about them.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 15, 2012)

Smart business decision after what you've done.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 15, 2012)

awh mannn


----------



## angham (Jan 15, 2012)

Can i please get the rest of my discount?


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 15, 2012)

Scam contest was scam?


----------



## angham (Jan 15, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Scam contest was scam?


it was indeed


----------



## Bapao (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow... 
For all of the peeps that have now been discouraged from taking part in member based cube-giveaway contests; I sent the winner of my comp the promised cubes yesterday morning. She promised to send me an unboxing vid as soon as the cubes arrive. I've also taken photos of the box I sent the cubes in and have a receipt from the post-office. 

This was not funny...I found it suspicious when the discount thing came up, but didn't doubt the underlying sincerity. This is a sad day on SS ...


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 15, 2012)

Bapao said:


> Wow...
> For all of the peeps that have now been discouraged from taking part in member based cube-giveaway contests; I sent the winner of my comp the promised cubes yesterday morning. She promised to send me an unboxing vid as soon as the cubes arrive. I've also taken photos of the box I sent the cubes in and have a receipt from the post-office.
> 
> This was not funny...I found it suspicious when the discount thing came up, but didn't doubt the underlying sincerity. This is a sad day on SS ...


 

There was no point of making this contest thingy if youre not gunna give the prizes. ohh well. Very true bro.


----------



## angham (Jan 15, 2012)

could i just have a full refund if youre not going to give me the discount or send the cubes


----------



## cubernya (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm going to send the cubes out Monday. If you would prefer, I could get you a refund, but I'll have to get some of the money back into PayPal


----------



## angham (Jan 15, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> I'm going to send the cubes out Monday. If you would prefer, I could get you a refund, but I'll have to get some of the money back into PayPal


 
Couldn't you just give me the rest of the discount then?

EDIT: what did you do with the rest of the money i paid in this short space of time?


----------



## cubernya (Jan 15, 2012)

If you want the refund, I'll give it to you, but I have to get money into PayPal. It doesn't matter what I did with the money


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 15, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> It doesn't matter what I did with the money


 
That's the funniest thing I've ever read on this forum


----------



## angham (Jan 15, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> If you want the refund, I'll give it to you, but I have to get money into PayPal. It doesn't matter what I did with the money


 I don't want a refund, i just want my ~20$ i was promised!


----------



## 24653483361 (Jan 15, 2012)

If I can recall correctly, didn't someone else have issues with theZcuber's store?


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 15, 2012)

24653483361 said:


> If I can recall correctly, didn't someone else have issues with theZcuber's store?


 
Every store has issues sometimes.


----------



## angham (Jan 15, 2012)

I sent you a very reasonable offer with that last one, please could you at least reply


----------



## cubernya (Jan 15, 2012)

Angham, your offer is accepted. By the way angham, I didn't respond to the other 2 because I was eating


----------



## angham (Jan 15, 2012)

its not the greatest deal, but its not bad for the price


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 15, 2012)

theZcuber: when do i get my prize?


----------



## aaronb (Jan 15, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> theZcuber: when do i get my prize?


 
Since you got 3rd place you would have gotten 70% off an order at his store. He closed his store.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 15, 2012)

THIS IS AN OUTRAGE>


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 15, 2012)

So we get nothing? :>



Spoiler


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 15, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> THIS IS AN OUTRAGE>


 
Lol Yes, it is,


----------



## angham (Jan 16, 2012)

I sent u an email, cant' u just allow me to send u pms


----------



## cubernya (Jan 16, 2012)

angham said:


> I sent u an email, cant' u just allow me to send u pms


 
I turned my PM system off for the time being because I don't want to be flooded with messages.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 16, 2012)

look, thezcuber, is there any reason besides being a cheater that you decided to rob these people of their prizes? That is just despicable. Think about it: what good were you trying to do? what good was going to come out of this? Why did you cheat us in the first place?


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 16, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> look, thezcuber, is there any reason besides being a cheater that you decided to rob these people of their prizes? That is just despicable. Think about it: what good were you trying to do? what good was going to come out of this? Why did you cheat us in the first place?


 
we want answer.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 23, 2012)

Hmmm, there's something fishy going on with this guy. I order a cube, payment is taken, cube fails to arrive, "sorry, the shop is now closed", ??????, LOSS!


----------



## Bapao (Jan 23, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> Hmmm, there's something fishy going on with this guy. I order a cube, payment is taken, cube fails to arrive, "sorry, the shop is now closed", ??????, LOSS!


 
If you used PayPal then I'm pretty sure you can get them to refund you within a certain timeframe. Worth a try. Which cube did you order if I may ask?


----------

